# Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review



## recruit

*Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review*

*Introduction*

Just to give you some background into my previous experiences/history with AV products and in particular AV amps and Preamps / Processors that I have heard and owned over the years, I have had many ranging from low end budget Integrated amps to high end Pre/Pros, these Include Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo, Harman Kardon, Meridian & Lexicon to name a few but never once have I owned an Arcam product so this was a first for me, although I have heard and demoed some of their equipment in the past.

What led me on to purchasing the AV888 was the Arcam AVR600 that was on loan to me, and this unit closely shares a lot of the design and functionality of the AV888 but with power amps in a 7.1 configuration, it soon became apparent to me the quality of these new offerings from Arcam as the sound was in a word stunning and probably the best Integrated I have heard to date.
*
First Impressions*

The build quality of the new FMJ range is superb with a high end feel and look about them and certainly sets them apart from lesser products and the usual off the line units that some of the bigger manufacturers make, attention to detail is second to none and the first thing you notice is the lack of a volume control knob, this seems strange at first but when you think about it, this is a state of the art digital product and in some respect why do we need it when everything can be controlled via buttons, in this digital age.

The AV888 comes in 2 colours, silver and black, I went for the black unit as it matches existing equipment I currently own, and to be honest black is the best looking, it comes packaged extremely well, and is carefully laid out and easy to get to, in the box you will find a pack containing the manual and nice letter thanking you for purchasing an Arcam FMJ product, also included is the very sleek and intuitive remote control CR102, this can used to control other kit that you own as it has learning ability, it also has a heavy and solid feel to it and is back lit, you will also find an Arcam specific microphone in the box which is used for setting up the AV888 as it has an Auto setup feature like most AV products nowadays do.

















*Connectivity*

The Arcam has an impressive set of connections on the rear of unit, with all that would be required and more out of today's Digital and Analogue sources, in particular it has 5 HDMI inputs and 2 outputs, this is plenty and in my opinion 2 HDMI outputs is a must as most people have HDTV's and Projectors for Home Cinema use, previous generations used to only come with 1 output which was slightly frustrating and would of required a HDMI switching device to control 2 displays, luckily this is not needed now, the AV888 has balanced and unbalanced outputs to either active speakers or power amps, dependant on your requirements.








*Ease of Use and Setup*

When powering and setting up the Arcam it is very straight forward with a nicely laid out menu system, the inputs have auto sensing to determine the connections you have used and therefore you do not need to force the unit to display HDMI out at first which you do with some manufacturers products, to make things even easier you can then use the Auto setup feature and Microphone which calculates Speakers SPL / Speaker Types / Speaker Distances and also what cross over should be used, at first I had some problems with the results that the auto setup feature concluded, but after tidying up and making sure the room was a quiet as could be, the results got closer to what they should be, with distances spot on and also the SPL too, the cross over that it selected was way out (40hz) but like most other auto setups I have used in the past you can manually change them to the correct ones, and for my system the M&K's need to be crossed over at 80hz.

Included in the Auto setup is also Arcams EQ system, this is derived from the Sharc Digital Processors and in short it is called ART (Auto Room Tuner), I have had quite a few EQ devices in my setups in the past and at first I was not very impressed with the results but luckily it is a feature that you can turn on and off on all the inputs, and as default it is set to off.

But after several runs of the EQ I have now got the settings just perfect for my room and am very happy with the results that I have achieved, and for all music, whether it is 2 channel or Multichannel I prefer to have the EQ off, but for movies it seems to add to the experience so therefore have the EQ engaged for movies, and to me this is the best way to use the EQ system.


*Video*

The Arcam AV888 has a multitude of connections at the rear of the unit and Video is accepted by all the legacy connections as well as 5 HDMI 1.3 inputs and 2 outputs, although in this day and age personally I think composite should be abolished but I suppose they may come in use for some, but not many.

As the main chipset for video Arcam has used Pixelworks which incorporates broadcast quality scaling and frame rate conversion, Up-conversion of all video inputs to HDMI output as well. 

Video enhancements (per input) are Edge enhancement, Mosquito noise reduction, Random noise reduction, Block noise reduction which is all selectable in the menu's options, all resolutions are catered for and the user can select from SD Interlaced/SD Progressive to 720p/1080i/1080p and a Preferred option also, tbh the selection is not the standard that I have seen in most other solutions and seems slightly confusing, 1080p24 is allowed through, but 1080p must be selected in the menu for this to work correctly, it would of been better if it had a "through" option available in the drop down menu, maybe this can be added with future firmware updates, this leads me to believe that the incoming signal is not a straight through output and is being processed via the Pixelworks chipset which is not Ideal if you are using the Video Processor in your BD player or a standalone VP for scaling and frame rate conversions and want video/film untouched.

The 3 main user options for tweaking the Black (brightness), White (contrast) and Colour options are available for calibration although the colour setting is basic and does not allow full access to the main Red, Green, Blue or temperature settings for proper setup, meaning it is limited compared to other solutions that I have used in the past, again this might be enhanced with future firmware updates?.

In all I have found the Video side of the AV888 slightly disappointing but with SD material it does give a clearer image which is more vibrant in appearance and seems cleaner than when the signal is going direct to the TV, so is of benefit for normal SD material/Satellite or cable TV viewing.

***I thought I would add some more detail to my initial review/reaction of the video side of the AV888, I have been watching some concerts on BD and outputting the source at 1080i and letting the Arcam do the de interlacing/scaling to 1080p, I have found some real benefit with this type of material as the PQ is certainly improved rather than using the Oppo BDP-83 to de interlace and scale the image, the image is cleaner and sharper than before and it seems to add more depth to the PQ on my screen, this is most certainly a plus point and feel I should include this after my initial comments of being slightly disappointed, which tbh after having more time with the AV888 the video processing is really rather good when viewing SD and 1080i HD material, in fact the more I play with the settings the more I am happier with the results and have set the different inputs accordingly, it would be nice if it did have memory settings for each individual input as then it would give even more flexibility, again maybe in time and future software/firmware updates Arcam could possibly include this feature, I think I will be switching DVD output to 480i/576i and see how the up scaling of DVD's are handled also***

*Audio Performance*

*Music*

On to the main agenda and that is the Audio Performance of the AV888, this processor is absolute state of the art and has all latest HD codecs from Dolby and DTS, but this processor does seem quite sparse compared to other makes and omits this time round THX certification and the post processing that goes with it, this does seem strange as previous models AV8 and AV9 both had THX Ultra 2 spec, but the way I see it is that Arcam have produced a processor for the purist audiophile, who requires ultimate fidelity rather than all the bells and whistles that some others offer.

Thankfully this unit makes up for any lack of features with a sound quality that is truly exquisite and the best I have ever heard and had the pleasure of hearing, it really is a leap forward in sound quality over previous generations in my opinion, and certainly sets the benchmark for others to try and follow.

First off is 2 channel material, I have and do enjoy a wide range of music from classical, jazz, rock, pop and more up to date artists and have an expansive CD collection which have been routing through since I first got the Arcam, the preamp stage is of very high quality and while I am not using the source direct feature it is sublime, my M&K speakers are satellites and therefore require the subwoofer to fill in the gaps so I am using the Analogue Stereo preset on the AV888, this from what I can gather will then use the DSP to cross over at 80hz and it is a seamless transition from sats to sub and the S150's sound like a full range speaker giving a rich and dynamic presentation with fast and articulate bass and excellent imaging, it really is toe tapping stuff which drags you right in and has made me grin on many occasions and certainly confirming to me anyway that I have made the right choice in purchasing this lovely kit, Paul Simons, Concert in the Park is an excellent recording which really puts you into the concert with vocals crystal clear and drums snapping so quickly, the clarity that this processor portrays music in really is a step up from previous equipment I have used and even rivals some dedicated 2 channel setups I have owned and heard in the past.

On to Multichannel Music, I have SACD, DVD-Audio discs and a wide variety of Blu Ray discs which contain both the new HD formats DTS HD and Dolby True HD, and some also including SACD recordings, these discs are from 2L label and have Classical themes but are reference demo material and worth demonstrating the ability of this processor, the detail on offer with the higher resolution formats really is impressive and again the Arcam loses nothing but gains on creating a bigger and more submersive soundstage than before drawing you in to the music.

Some more SACD discs I have enjoyed listening to are Pink Floyds Dark Side of the Moon, Roger Waters The Wall and Steely Dan's Gaucho, these again impress with so much detail than on previous systems, the one thing you notice over normal CD's is that these mixes seem to play a lot louder and there is no distortion but only how brave you are with the volume control, just crystal clear and sometimes quite scary how natural the music sounds.

DVD-Audio is also another high resolution format that I have always enjoyed and previously enjoyed on a Meridian system that I owned, the Arcam is easily on par with the G series for Sound quality and if I may be so bold to say better, the pre amp stage really does give a more natural and involving sound, with the Meridian being more laid back in presentation from what I remember.

*Movies*

This is what a majority of people will be wanting this processor for and that is it's Movies audio performance, with the new HD formats dynamics are increased and this is where a good processor will shine through and thankfully the Arcam reproduces soundtracks with lightning speed and attack and bass which is best described as intense in presentation, slam, punch and attack in droves, but also bringing out the most subtle of details with in soundtracks.

Some of my favourite material has been used and surpasses anything that I have heard before, The Dark Knight is a great film both visually and the audio mix is one of the best in a film to date, action galore and yet again the Arcam manages to immerse you into the film, gun shots are instant and manage to scare you with the force in how they are presented, and in a way that's what the director intended to happen.

Kung Fu Panda is another film which cries out for a good processor, amp and speaker system to portray the brilliantly composed mix of music and effects which make this film into an audio and visual feast, lightning quick effects surround you with slam and punches from the lower bass regions and I have watched it so many times and never tire from this animated film, the Arcam makes it all the more enjoyable.

I thought I would leave this to last but IMO it is a very important feature which Arcam have included and it is the only other form of post processing that they decided to include in the final product and have to say at first I thought what does it do, Dolby Volume is a form of post processing to help eliminate the large volume jumps often found in broadcast TV sound, user selectable Dolby Volume processing is included, a world’s first for an AV processor. In addition Dolby Volume includes programme dependant tonal correction to deliver a richer, more realistic sound experience at low listening levels, now this really does work and compared to the late night modes usually found in other processors this one manages to maintain the dynamics that you tend to lose when engaging other forms of dynamic compression to suppress the volume levels, I actually love what this can do and honestly could not be without it now, and I understand why Arcam have included this in there premium products.
*
Conclusion and final thoughts*

I guess you can gather from reading this that I actually really really like this processor, I do, but what it has also done is reignite my passion for Home Cinema and also the enjoyment from my music collection that I own that has not been spun for quite some time. it is IMO that Arcam have made a benchmark product which will stand out as one of best processors available for both Movies and Music, an awsome piece of kit !!

The only slightly negative side of the AV888 is its Video options/performance but thankfully this is not what I really wanted the AV888 for, the sound quality and audio performance is what matters to me but it is nice to have the switching for HDMI inputs available and also the up-conversion for legacy inputs via the Arcam, and could possibly be tweaked for more user input in future updates.

***I have added some further comments to the video section and highlighted for reference ***

Anyone who is looking for a state of the art processor you really do need to hear this in action as I am sure you will love what this reference AV processor can do, to me this is the first AV processor that I have experienced that does do good HiFi and Movies to reference standard.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

*Specs for the AV888*

*Analogue Audio*


Audiophile quality components for best sound quality
Multi-channel 7.1 analogue input for DVD-A or SACD sources
Stereo direct mode bypasses and disables all digital processing for 2 channel analogue sources
9 stereo analogue inputs (including one MM phono input & front 3.5mm AUX input)
Zone 2 stereo audio, from analogue inputs (Source and volume control independent from main zone)
Zone 3 stereo audio, from analogue inputs, linked to Zone 2, volume control independent
Support for iPod via Arcam rLead / rDock (independent of RS232 connection)

*Digital Audio*


State of the art Analog Devices ADSP-21366 & ADSP-21367 DSPs for surround decoding
Wolfson 8471 high end 24bit 192kHz audio DACs
Crystal Semiconductor stereo ADC and precision electronic volume controls
Burr Brown DRV134 Balanced line drivers
Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital+, Dolby Digital EX, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, DTS HD Master Audio*
DTS High Resolution Audio, DTS-ES Discrete, DTS-ES Matrix, DTS96/24, DTS Neo:6**
Dolby Volume gain management and Tonal correction processing*
Dolby Volume processing for balancing of program material gain and tonal balance
Adjustable crossover switching 40Hz, 60Hz, 80Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz, 150Hz
8 digital inputs 4 rear optical, 3 co-axial, 1 front 3.5mm optical AUX input
Global audio delay, adjustable from 0-1000 milliseconds, to compensate for video processing delays in digital displays and sources with auto lip-sync for compatible displays

*Video*


5 HDMI inputs (up to 1080p, Deep Colour)
2 HDMI outputs (up to 1080p, Deep Colour)
5 Component inputs, one monitor output (up to 1080i)
5 S-video inputs, one monitor output, 2 tape outputs
5 Composite video inputs, one monitor output, 2 tape outputs
Full video up/down conversion & frame rate conversion of all inputs where technically allowed
Video enhancements (per input): Edge enhancement, Mosquito noise reduction, Random noise reduction, Block noise reduction

*Custom Install Features*


Independent Zone 2 (audio & video), with fixed/variable volume
Zone 3 audio with fixed/variable volume (follows Zone 2)
Balanced audio outputs (XLR) for long cables or active speakers
RC-5 remote input jacks for all three zones
IP control over Ethernet
IR pass through for source components
Full suite of discrete IR RC-5 codes, including separate on / off etc
12Volt triggers, on / off for zones 1, 2 and 3
Full duplex RS232 control input for more complex control systems
Audio streaming and Internet radio via Ethernet port

*General*


Supplied with back-lit CR102 learning remote
control with support for up to 7 other components and a huge on-board code library
Large, high contrast dimmable VFD front panel display
User switchable between 120 & 230 volt
mains supplies
Size – 435mm (17.1in) wide, 415mm (16.3in)
deep, 185mm (7.3in) high
Weight 12kg (26.5lbs) nett, 17kg (37.5lbs) packed

 *Arcam FMJ AV888 Product* 

 *Arcam FMJ AV888 Manual PDF*

* Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor: Official Thread*


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Very nice, John! I am envious of your new toy. I am somewhat surprised that Arcam opted to forgo the THX processing if the previous ones had it.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*



Jon Liu said:


> Very nice, John! I am envious of your new toy. I am somewhat surprised that Arcam opted to forgo the THX processing if the previous ones had it.


cheers Jon, it really is a fantastic piece of kit, at first I thought exactly the same, but as soon as you hear the sound quality that the AV888 delivers you soon forget any doubts you may of had ref to spec and the exclusion of THX spec, I am a firm believer in what THX delivers but the Arcam really does not need it...


----------



## Ashmanuk

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Hello you, 
Great review recruit I am glad you are getting so much out of it, I am still playing with the EQ and i do not no why when i use the *Arcam mic* all levels are in the plus range and when i check them manually whith a SPL meter they read 85 + db ??? Arcam say that the sound generated is 75 db.

At the moment I am building some sound absorbers which is coming along nicely so this should help me get *i hope* better sound out of my unit....

Keep us updated


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*



Ashmanuk said:


> Hello you,
> Great review recruit I am glad you are getting so much out of it, I am still playing with the EQ and i do not no why when i use the *Arcam mic* all levels are in the plus range and when i check them manually whith a SPL meter they read 85 + db ??? Arcam say that the sound generated is 75 db.
> 
> At the moment I am building some sound absorbers which is coming along nicely so this should help me get *i hope* better sound out of my unit....
> 
> Keep us updated


Hi Ashmanuk, good to see you over here :T 85db is quite a bit out, in the manual it does state if the room has problems with acoustics then the readings can be false due to reflections, I have not touched the Arcam settings now for sometime as I feel I have just got everything sounding more or less perfect, it really is a great piece of kit, please keep us updated with your progress?


----------



## Ashmanuk

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Well I have my sound boards in the room but not on the wall as of yet, but already the system is sounding sooooo much better.
Takes time to build them but the results are instant much more focus and so much more musical you can check them out here...... www.ashbys.viviti.com


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Its looking very good indeed Ash :T I bet you cant wait to sit down in the finished room and then sit back and relax...

The Arcam really is a class bit of kit and Im loving what this processor can do...I was seriously considering different speakers with the AV888, something Like ProAc's but the M&K's have got a new lease of life, so they are staying put for the time being...just need a PJ now and that is me done for a while :whistling:


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

"Done for a while" ... I've heard and said that before...


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*



Jon Liu said:


> "Done for a while" ... I've heard and said that before...


Lol ! famous last words :doh:


----------



## Ashmanuk

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Well recruit if/when:hissyfit: your on the look out for new speakers do have a listen to the new M&K 950 replacement for the older 850 they are so very revealing :rubeyes:


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*



Ashmanuk said:


> Well recruit if/when:hissyfit: your on the look out for new speakers do have a listen to the new M&K 950 replacement for the older 850 they are so very revealing :rubeyes:


The 950's use the new tweeter from the M&K PRO series of speakers, although good I doubt I would trade my S150's for the 950's :nono:

where did you get to listen to the 950's Ash?


----------



## Ashmanuk

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Oh recruit you have some very nice speakers there i love those the new 950 do use the pro tweeter and if you put it in % terms then they are about 10-15% away from your speakers.

I had a nice film session last night with DVD and Blu-ray and the detail i can hear in the film is amazing 
But i had a problem from my PS3 swoping from LPCM to Bitstream then got a white noise from all right side speakers only way to stop this was to switch off power then back on again, Have you had this fault ??

Regards


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*



Ashmanuk said:


> Oh recruit you have some very nice speakers there i love those the new 950 do use the pro tweeter and if you put it in % terms then they are about 10-15% away from your speakers.
> 
> I had a nice film session last night with DVD and Blu-ray and the detail i can hear in the film is amazing
> But i had a problem from my PS3 swoping from LPCM to Bitstream then got a white noise from all right side speakers only way to stop this was to switch off power then back on again, Have you had this fault ??
> 
> Regards


I have had the issue with LPCM, I get the same noise but once it locks back on it clears, I have also encountered a couple of lockups requiring powering down and reboot to clear the issue but I have emailed Arcam with these bugs...otherwise all the DTS HD & Dolby True HD all switch streams fine without issues.

I am also amazed at the level of detail this processor manages to dig out of soundtracks, watched War of The Worlds last night and incredible bass and detail :yikes:


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

updated the review with some thoughts on the video side of the AV888...


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

There is also an excellent review of the AV888 by Kal Rubinson in the November issue of Stereophile..." The Arcam AV888 offers oustandingly good sound in every mode, and remarkably so with Analog sources"


----------



## Ashmanuk

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Hi recruit,
Can i ask how you are getting on with regards to how the sub,s sound with your AV888 before and after EQ ?
Have to say with IronMan it sounded BL%%dy good to me :gulp: I thought one of my last upgrades would be to add the SVS EQ1 as i have two subs but with the 888 sounds good as it is but i do wonder how much tighter the EQ1 would make it ????


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Hi Ash, my sub in its current location gives an amazingly flat response but with the Arcam it is even tighter than it was before, the EQ has definitely helped a bit but there was not much to do in the beginning tbh...


----------



## Ashmanuk

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

Thats one thing i have not had the chance to do (REW) i want to see what the EQ is doing ? 
What do your graphs look like is there a big change in curve ?

The Arcam has an AMAZING amount of detail silliy as this is in IRON MAN a tin cup fell to the floor and it just sounded so real it was happing in my room :rubeyes: it,s momments like that that reminds you what good sound quality is. :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

I have not measured for quite some time, and it is a long time since I used REW, my current sub in its current position has measured very flat with previous EQ devices with measuring taken care of via my SMS1, the only peak I had was at 36hz but no dips at all...I am looking at getting back into REW as I have just got a new laptop and will be interested to see how it now measures with the AV888 but it sounds so tight.

The one good point I will make with sat/sub speaker systems and especially M&K's through experience, they do offer exceptional performance and are a lot more room friendly than traditional HiFi speakers and specifically floorstanders, bass can be very dominating and kill off dynamics and overall soundstage if not controlled correctly via EQ or most importantly room treatments, the other end of the frequency spectrum is that higher frequencies can sound harsh and therefore at high volumes can make for uncomfortable listening, you seem to of overcome your issues via room treatments and reaped the rewards 

I know what you mean about detail, the Arcam is the most natural sounding processor/av kit I have ever heard, just amazing and suprises me all the time, watched Cloverfield on Sky last night and :yikes:


----------



## Ashmanuk

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*

:clap:


----------



## recruit

Ash - out of interest what firmware version are you running with the AV888?, reason I ask is that I have had to go back to version 1.8 as 1.9 was causing random lock ups, fingers crossed I have had not had any since loading 1.8 version...


----------



## Lordoftherings

*Re: Arcam FMJ AV888 Processor Review by an AV enthusiast*



recruit said:


> There is also an excellent review of the AV888 by Kal Rubinson in the November issue of Stereophile..." The Arcam AV888 offers oustandingly good sound in every mode, and remarkably so with Analog sources"


Any possible link to that review John?

* And from what I heard so far, this Arcam FMJ AV888 is a state-of-the-art Surround Processor.
And it uses the Wolfson Dacs, as opposed to the Arcam AVR600 Crystal Dacs.

** I also read few reviews of the Arcam AVR600 A/V Surround Receiver, and wow!, it is an amazing component.
Now lesse if I can save some $$.


----------



## recruit

Hi Bob, no there is no links to it, you need to pick up a copy of the Novembers issue of Stereophile magazine, or purchase the digital version on-line...


----------



## Lordoftherings

recruit said:


> Hi Bob, no there is no links to it, you need to pick up a copy of the Novembers issue of Stereophile magazine, or purchase the digital version on-line...


Thanks John, I kind of suspected that.


----------



## recruit

Lordoftherings said:


> Thanks John, I kind of suspected that.


It's a very nicely written review with a very positive outcome!


----------



## Lordoftherings

recruit said:


> It's a very nicely written review with a very positive outcome!


I bet it is. May I ask you what did you pay for that beauty?


----------



## recruit

Lordoftherings said:


> I bet it is. May I ask you what did you pay for that beauty?


It retails in the UK for £4500 but I managed to get it for just a little more than what the RRP of the AVR600 is


----------



## Lordoftherings

recruit said:


> It retails in the UK for £4500 but I managed to get it for just a little more than what the RRP of the AVR600 is


That is still a lot of dough! What do you do for living, rob banks? :bigsmile:


----------



## Kal Rubinson

recruit said:


> Hi Bob, no there is no links to it, you need to pick up a copy of the Novembers issue of Stereophile magazine, or purchase the digital version on-line...





Lordoftherings said:


> Thanks John, I kind of suspected that.


It will be posted to the public website in late December.


----------



## recruit

That is good news Kal :T


----------



## Lordoftherings

Kal Rubinson said:


> It will be posted to the public website in late December.


I cannot wait that long now, can I? :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

recruit said:


> Ash - out of interest what firmware version are you running with the AV888?, reason I ask is that I have had to go back to version 1.8 as 1.9 was causing random lock ups, fingers crossed I have had not had any since loading 1.8 version...


Just an update on the above, the 1.8 firmware seemed to be ok but caused other problems so I re flashed the DSP firmware and MCU firmware again with 1.9 version and all seems well now and have not had any more lock-ups with the AV888, 1.9 is certainly the most stable atm.

It may well have been the Oppo causing the lock ups as I now have the latest firmware loaded and handshaking issues seems to be the culprit with most of the problems on higher end pre/pros.


----------



## pezzr

hi guys , just been told must wait two weeks for my 888 , but it will come with latest firm ware , my system , at moment , Arcam fmj Av9 / P 7 / 2 x P35 / Dv 139 / T32 , Pioneer Pdp 506 / DVR-hs560 /BDP 320 , Sky + HD , Kef 205 / 203 / 201 / 204 c , Nordost Thor + 2 x QED conditioners , Nordost Valhalla and Brahma power cords , All audio interconnects Digital / analogue Nordost Valhall , centre speaker Nordost TYR ( tri amped ) , front L / R Nordost Valhalla ( bi-amped ) , Rears and surround rears Nordost Red Dawn ( bi - amped ) , HDMI cables all wire world Silver Starlight inc Plasma cables from tuner box .

cannot wait till get the 888 and apparantly the BD player is due about July due to the 3 d issues .

Regards

Richard


----------



## recruit

Hello Richard and welcome to the Shack :T

The Arcam AV888 is a fantastic processor and just sounds so good with all types of material, it is a killer processor for both movies and music and you will have one very tidy system once it arrives!

Let us know how you get on and thoughts on the SQ once you have had time to evaluate?


----------



## Ashmanuk

Hi recruit, i don't know if you remember that i was having some issues with my sound quality i always felt that there was something not right, well i think i have it now :bigsmile:
I have the Isoteck Sigmas mains conditioner and in my wisdom i put the mains into socket one which is designed for power amps,projectors and subs i moved 888 to socket 3 which is for digital sources  what a difference the change in sound is amazing and the volume level went up a fair bit to :scratch:

The sound i have now sound's more open with depth, the older sound sounded very flat and restricted "how mad is that" 

Also i now have my Sub levels set to +/- 75db, when i run Sub EQ software it told me to put sub level on 888 to -5 i now have it to +2.50 :dumbcrazy: now i have the bass i was expecting.


Have you been reading the DIY sub build thread's makes you want to try and build one :devil:

Paul


----------



## recruit

Hi Paul, mains conditioning is a funny thing as many people can get different results depending on the quality of the mains supply, the Isotek you have chosen is very good and I would always be confident to recommend it as I also used one before and an Isotek Titan for my power amps, I just use an Orion for my sources and also an Olson filter as well, but I had a separate spur run in for my power amp and sub as I feel I get a better sound without any conditioning on them.

I have followed some of the DIY builds and they do look very good indeed but I am more than happy with my M&K MX5100SF as it has so much slam and punch for movies that I do not feel it is lacking in any way, also it is extremely good with music too.

I bought an Antimode 8033 for the sub and it has actually surprised me how good it actually is, at first I was not impressed but after several runs it has definitely made an improvement to the bass so am keeping it.


----------



## pezzr

Back again guys , for info latest software is 2.3 and hopefully they will be shipping all new 888`s inc mine with this already installed , presume they will send out 2.3 to those already lucky enough to have the beast already , as a foot note how do people get on with more than one sub , left out that have a Velodyne SPL 1200 , Nordost sub interconnect and Brahma power cord , i am quite happy with it but running more than one have people found to be beneficial , of course shopping list dictates a Qunatum x 4 soon as the BD player is delayed , 3 d ahhhh , still when it does the little 320 will find bedroom duties with the KRL 37 !! , Pioneer kuro is not dead it lives on in Panasonic , apparantly , time will tell .


----------



## recruit

It is great that are constantly tweaking the firmware so that the AV888 is kept bang up to date, v2.2 has been pretty good so far and I will be interested to see what has been added for v2.3!


----------



## Ashmanuk

Yes me too ?
I have mine upto 2.2 and all is good, also i am not using 888 EQ at the moment but i may give it a go to me it sounds so good without it.

Oh your MX5100 is a beast very good sub indeed and what a match for your front's :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

I use the AV888's EQ when watching movies as it gives it some serious kick than without, but for music it is left off as it sounds more natural...


----------



## Ashmanuk

Hi again recruit,

I don't no if you have already but if you need in-depth tech info on your 888 i would surgest you speak to Andy Moor at Arcam he knows his stuff :sn:

The new 2.3 update part of it will be for the AVR500 better fan control.
Every now and then my AV888 locks up on volume control you have turn off from mains to re-set, maybe 2.3 will address this too.


----------



## recruit

Yes I have heard v2.3 will be released shortly, I have not had any issues with the AV888 locking up with v2.2, I get the odd occasional HDMI handshaking issues but that is about it and changing inputs usually corrects that problem


----------



## pezzr

hi guys , i have her , Tuesday set aside for rebuilding racks and setting up , wont be a bad thing unplugging and reconnecting everthing , only 2.2 software so Arcam are going to send me 2.3 , still no news except maybe July for BD player , let the good times begin , any tips from people on setting up , have a stand for the mike to sit on for calibration etc and will banish girlfriend and dog from house when doing so .

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

pezzr said:


> hi guys , i have her , Tuesday set aside for rebuilding racks and setting up , wont be a bad thing unplugging and reconnecting everthing , only 2.2 software so Arcam are going to send me 2.3 , still no news except maybe July for BD player , let the good times begin , any tips from people on setting up , have a stand for the mike to sit on for calibration etc and will banish girlfriend and dog from house when doing so .
> 
> :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


Great news pezzr, look forward to your thoughts on the Arcam :T


----------



## class a

I heard the AVR 600 and I assume it should have the SQ signiture. It was matched up with the top of the line Paradigm signature series and it was a typical Arcam warm, full and detailed. The second processor hooked up to the Paradigms was their Anthem D-2, P-5 combo which runs almost 3X more and the level of SQ was on the same level. I'm looking to add a current pre/pro to my system and sell my Krell Showcase. Tell me have you had any handshke HDMI problems or audio dropouts? I was intrested in the Cary 11A but the problems have me worried. LOL with your new Arcam.:sn:


----------



## recruit

The sound quality of the AV888 is a step up from the AVR600 as I had one originally for 2 months before I got the 888, the Analogue section/board is a lot bigger having the Wolfson DAC's and better power supply to the critical components.

I do not have any issues with the AV888 and I am now running firmware v2.5, no audio drop outs with HDMI but I do need to power on the Oppo before switching inputs or else I do not get any sound, I believe this to be a problem with the Oppo as I do not suffer any other issues with other HDMI components and I still have my Sony BD player Region B only and it does not have any issues at all when using it, but it is not a problem as the SQ is stunning with both movies and music, I could not recommend a product any higher than the Arcam as it is the best processor I have owned and it is one that can do Hi Fi so well also, and there are not many processors out there that you can say the same.


----------



## class a

Better than the 600 and that was impressive. I'm saving up and wanted an audiophile grade sound that would match my Aerial speaker system. Cary was a first choice but the problems I read on line were a nightmare. In fact if you look at many makes they all seem to be having problems accross the board. Looks like Arcam has their act together. By the way have you heard anything about Arcams new universal players. Two models $1000 and $2000 USD? :sn:


----------



## recruit

Don't get me wrong the AVR600 is what made me get the AV888, It is the best Receiver I have heard and that is for both Music and Movies, it is an incredible achievement for Arcam to have made such great products and write all there own code for these units. and now all the bugs are gone as far as I am concerned.

Ref to the BD player the BDP100 has been released in the UK already but it is not a universal player only DVD/BD & CD but it is supposed to be very good indeed for 2 channel music and excellent for DVD/BD usage.

There has been a rumour that a BDP200 will appear but it is all speculation atm :dontknow:


----------



## erwinbel

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but was browsing the Arcam website in search of a good analog tuner (the T32) and got interested in the AV 888.

In this review:

http://hometheaterreview.com/arcam-fmj-av888-av-processor-reviewed/

There's this quote in the end: 
_For those who want the most flexible and connectable AV preamp the Denon AVP-A1HDCi comes to mind but sonically it is no match for the Arcam AV888._

I thought the Denon is the nec plus ultra as far as pre-pro's go, certainly with the recent update (9.3 DSX and XT32). Not? Both are over my budget if new, but used may be accessible (2,000 - 2,500). Unless Marantz finally brings a successor to the AV8003.


----------



## sailcappy

I read the same article. Not quite sure what they are talklilng about. I have found the FMJ888 very flexible for all my needs. I have an iRdock, rDac, 2 home pc's, DVD, Wii, cable box, 5.1 speakers, outdoor speakers and all hooked up easily. The two channel sound is incredible and I just love watching films as the picture and sound is amazing from HDMI. What will you need for inputs that requires such flexibility?


----------



## erwinbel

I am biassed towards DSX with (11 ch) or without (9 ch) back surrounds. The Denon does this. And there's the room correction capabilities of the Denon also. 

, I even would like to try Auro-3D. 

OTOH, sound quality and musicality are also key...


----------



## recruit

erwinbel said:


> I am biassed towards DSX with (11 ch) or without (9 ch) back surrounds. The Denon does this. And there's the room correction capabilities of the Denon also.
> 
> , I even would like to try Auro-3D.
> 
> OTOH, sound quality and musicality are also key...


If you want all the bells and whistles then Denon are usually more popular, but if you want pure fidelity then Arcam IMO wins hands downs


----------



## erwinbel

recruit said:


> If you want all the bells and whistles then Denon are usually more popular, but if you want pure fidelity then Arcam IMO wins hands downs


I am one of those greedy sods who wants quantity AND quality...


----------



## recruit

erwinbel said:


> I am one of those greedy sods who wants quantity AND quality...


Well sometimes that is when one gets sacrificed and it is usually audio fidelity !


----------



## Jungle Jack

recruit said:


> Well sometimes that is when one gets sacrificed and it is usually audio fidelity !


John,
It is so great to see you posting here. Hope all is well with you and yours and welcome back.
Cheers,
J


----------



## recruit

Jungle Jack said:


> John,
> It is so great to see you posting here. Hope all is well with you and yours and welcome back.
> Cheers,
> J


Hi J, thanks for the welcome, all is good and I hope all is well with you too?

It's been a while 
Cheers
John


----------



## Jungle Jack

recruit said:


> Hi J, thanks for the welcome, all is good and I hope all is well with you too?
> 
> It's been a while
> Cheers
> John


John,
That is awesome you purchased a Panasonic GT50 as well. The UK GT50 offers some neat features like the ability to record HD and things like Freeview/Freesat. The GUI is also different and you get ISF Controls as well.

About the only advantage of the North American GT50 is that it is available in 55, 60, and 65 inch models as well. I ended up getting the 60GT50 in July and it has utterly transformed my HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Jungle Jack said:


> John,
> That is awesome you purchased a Panasonic GT50 as well. The UK GT50 offers some neat features like the ability to record HD and things like Freeview/Freesat. The GUI is also different and you get ISF Controls as well.
> 
> About the only advantage of the North American GT50 is that it is available in 55, 60, and 65 inch models as well. I ended up getting the 60GT50 in July and it has utterly transformed my HT.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yes JJ, the Panasonic is utterly superb with its picture performance and indeed offers so many tweaks which can be performed, I have the 50" model but another 10" on top must be very very nice!

I watched the Avengers in 3D last night and it does give a great picture and must say I do enjoy the 3D movies more since getting the Panasonic


----------

